# Cypripedium acaule In-Situ April 2014 Pic Heavy



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 27, 2014)

I went Cyp-huntin' today. Actually, I returned to a spot where I discovered hundreds of plants 1/2 a decade ago to re-photograph them. 

I wasn't sure what I was going to find, between the odd weather we've had the past 2 years and all the construction going on where the cyps are located, I was worried there might not be much to see. Fortunately, there are still lots of plants left. Though, most of them were not in bloom this year.

So, after braving the traffic, the briers, and the poison ivy, here are some of the pics.


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2014)

Awesome site.

Thanks for the pics:clap:


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 27, 2014)

Cool. Can't wait until they get started up here in MA.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone who grew up back east it is easy to think of this plant as hum-drum, but after having seen much of the genus, I have to say this is one of the most exotic looking of the lot!


----------



## Justin (Apr 27, 2014)

fascinating. nice trip!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 27, 2014)

Always a pleasure to see those beauties in situ!


----------



## JPMC (Apr 27, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> For anyone who grew up back east it is easy to think of this plant as hum-drum, but after having seen much of the genus, I have to say this is one of the most exotic looking of the lot!



I agree! Very exotic in appearance despite its ubiquity in this part of the world. I never tire of seeing it while hiking. Of course here in the Cleveland area we're still waiting for spring to start so I expect fewer flowers this year.


----------



## Spaph (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting, what beauties and great timing to catch them in bloom!


----------



## abax (Apr 27, 2014)

Mr. happypotter, I'm sooo glad the acaule are still where you expected 
them to be. That's great news! They're disappearing in our area and
it's soooo disappointing to go looking and not finding.


----------



## Dido (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice pics thanks for sharing, would love to have them all in my garden


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks. Good that there are some survivors and your timing was right.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 28, 2014)

those are great!
do you pollinate while you photograph?


----------



## eggshells (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow, thanks for sharing the photo.


----------

